

GMail is down - mgonto

GMail is down. NOOOOOOO
======
senthadev
Facebook is down in oslo, 500 internal server error.

------
mgonto
I'm in Argentina, it's throwing 502 server error.

------
ajw0100
it's up for me in Boston

